# Am I the only one??



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

So sometimes when I’m texting people I just imagine what they look like based on what they do/say. Lol I don’t know it’s pretty weird because I think I’m the only one who does that. 

Also since I’m from Canada I actually never really have any friends who is from America or from some other continents. So it’s pretty interesting when someone tells me their from America or something. What do you guys think I look like when your like chatting with me you know.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> So sometimes when I’m texting people I just imagine what they look like based on what they do/say. Lol I don’t know it’s pretty weird because I think I’m the only one who does that.
> 
> Also since I’m from Canada I actually never really have any friends who is from America or from some other continents. So it’s pretty interesting when someone tells me their from America or something. What do you guys think I look like when your like chatting with me you know.


Dude i do that all the time. Like every single day.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Chick named small fri said:


> Dude i do that all the time. Like every single day.


same dude!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> same dude!


Haha


----------

